# Recommended lighting for Wabi-Kusa?



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm looking to try my hand in Wabi Kusa but I am having a little trouble deciding on the light.

So if you have any recommendations of the minimum watt's to look for or a light fixture it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

It's kind of hard to answer that question without you first giving us:

1) size of the tank
2) what you want to grow

And if it's wabi kusa, it can be more light than a regular aquarium because the plants are pretty much growing emmersed (I believe)


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> It's kind of hard to answer that question without you first giving us:
> 
> 1) size of the tank
> 2) what you want to grow
> ...


It will be the Do Aqua! (8in diameter, 3in tall) cylinder. The plants will be planted in a soil ball approx. 4in in diameter. Unsure of plants at the moment, but will be a vareity of stems, DHG, HC, ect being grown emmersed.

I've been looking at desklamps with CFLs, LEDs, and Halogen bulbs with little success so far finding one with the correct Kelvin, Watts, ect.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Windows work well. 

LED lights, small clip on Galaxy Azoo PC lights etc, 7-13w Watt range. Lots of options.


----------

